
Altec Lansing's livestreaming DJ headphones - dhla
http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/05/altec-lansing-dvr-dj-headphones/
======
dhla
interesting idea - also potentially nauseating and/or boring for viewers.
Headphones don't spend a tremendous amount of time in the same position during
a DJ set - and sitting on the DJ's neck doesn't provide the most inspiring
angle.

Still, cool to see someone try to merge the two.

